# Any drop-shippers that does everything custom [design/sewn-on tags/labels/etc...] as well as stickers/bracelets/etc...



## jerdev (Mar 22, 2013)

So basically I'm a new startup ecommerce website and I don't have the funds to buy in bulk so I want to use dropshipping. The problem is, I cant find any drop-shippers that manufactures custom tshirt designs/sewn-on tags/labels/etc... as well as custom designed stickers/bracelets/hats[with sewn-on labels]/etc...

Any thoughts on this?
I'm based in the US.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

It's doubtful you're going to find 1 company to do all you want. I see your list and I see 3 different companies you'll probably have to find.


----------



## jerdev (Mar 22, 2013)

splathead said:


> It's doubtful you're going to find 1 company to do all you want. I see your list and I see 3 different companies you'll probably have to find.


Do you think buying in bulk is better than dropshipping?
from your experience?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

jerdev said:


> Do you think buying in bulk is better than dropshipping?
> from your experience?


Bulk purchasing is certainly a lot less expensive. The type of one-offs you want will be expensive to do on its own, then you add the price of someone dropshipping for you and you're probably pricing yourself out of the market.


----------

